#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] It's a Wonderful World 四格

## 諾

日文名稱為すばらしきこのせかい，英文同標題。

總之出在NDS上的遊戲，系統很特別所以根本玩不膩。（死）
官方網：http//www.square-enix.co.jp/subarashiki/
此外巴哈的專版已經有人在翻譯劇情對話，所以就不捏他了。

嘛，算是全破一輪後的產物，抒發一下對角色的愛。（？）
不過就是因為沒什麼東西好貼的才會貼這個。（汗）
此外，其中部分的角色性格扭曲這點就先放到一旁吧。（揮手）

----------


## KUBI kitsune

阿阿!!這一款我想玩阿!!!!(滾

野村哲也大人的設定好棒好讚好特別~~~(滾)

我也很喜歡音操阿阿~~(滾

----------


## Net.狼

喔喔~這遊戲小生知道!!
SQUARE的遊戲都好讚啊~(轉圈)

音操大好~>ˇ<*b*

諾大的圖都漂亮的沒話說耶=口=(呆)

----------


## 段星魂

看了諾大的圖後
我更想玩這款遊戲了(但是我不想買NDS)
我領到的第一筆薪水要拿去買飯塚武史的畫冊XD

PS好久沒看到諾大畫召喚夜的相關圖了(歪頭)

----------


## 柩月

喔喔～又一個敗家好物要把荷包掏空了

你說說看你說說看！！！！這實在太棒了

----------


## 奈良

好可惜我沒玩過這遊戲@_@ ...有點看不太懂呢...

----------


## eurobeat

It's a Wonderful World真是超讚的~!
風格特殊,音樂也很讚!
系統新穎也是無可挑剔!
好久沒有一款GAME能讓我那麼有幹勁玩啦~!
很多遊戲都是被我買來生灰塵的XD"

----------

